# Pulling out hair back of neck



## LawyerCat (May 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a cat who I can only deduce from the bald spots on the back of his neck he is pulling out his fur. What does this mean?

He is well played with, entertained, he goes outside and plays with other kittehs and I give him flea treatment, what could it be?

I'm very new here and I have found everyone here so lovely so thank you in advance


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi there!

Which flea treatment did you use because it sounds like a reaction to the medication? Spot-on variety?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Do you use a spot on type flea treatment that you put on the neck as these can lead to hair loss, is the skin normal looking in the bald spot or is it flakey as another cause of hair loss can be ring worm.


----------



## LawyerCat (May 24, 2011)

Hi,

I use Advantage now as recommended by vets as Frontline wasn't working, I think its the flea treatment still as he still cleans and scratches alot, but according to the vet it can't be. Kitty is clean as a whistle...well as clean as a kitty can get...


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

When did you last apply the flea treatment?
Have you looked at the bald patches to see if there is a rash?


----------



## LawyerCat (May 24, 2011)

Around 2 weeks ago when I first spot the bald spots (we also found a live flea) and then a retest confirmed no fleas and a reduction in dirt


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LawyerCat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a cat who I can only deduce from the bald spots on the back of his neck he is pulling out his fur. What does this mean?
> 
> ...


Hi Lawyercat Very hard to advise on this.Which flea treatment do you use.Is it the spot on type treatment.Could the bare spot be related to the flea treatment.Unless it is well down from the neck I doubt that your cat could reach to pull it out,he may be able to scratch it out if it is itching.Is the skin broken or red looking.

Looks like I will have to learn to type faster


----------



## LawyerCat (May 24, 2011)

And no rash....


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it getting worse?
I think i would bathe it in salt water and then pop a little Vaseline on to it, to help sooth it.
One of mine went bald where they injected him once at the back of the neck.
It was irritating him so i rubbed a little Vaseline in and he was ok after a couple of days. 
Also you could clip his claws so if he has a scratch at it he won't make it worse.


----------

